# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Pocket Bait Caster

## crashdive123

Thought I'd try out a new fishing gear idea.  I have not field tested it yet, but will let you know...

----------


## jake abraham

cool idea cheap reel

----------


## SARKY

Very nice job Crash!

----------


## Winter

That's simple and looks workable.

I kept expected you to shake a hook right into your hand.

----------


## crashdive123

The hooks are taped.  I'm shocked that you would think I would stick myself with a hook......twice.

----------


## Winter

"Ow, that's sharp, ow, it's still sharp." BTDT

----------


## hunter63

That's a pretty slick idea, I like it..........

----------


## Rick

I like the fact that you can store your gear inside it. The idea is called a Cuban YoYo but your version stores gear. They come in a variety of sizes. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Very clever. The simple flick of the wrist there at the end doesn't seem so simple. I'd probably drop the whole kit n' caboodle. Or I'd fling it a foot away while the line got tangled up in my fingers.

----------


## hunter63

Don't feel bad...... I do that with a $500 rod and reel....at least you can do it inexpensively.

Anyway, it's too bad you can't shoot fish....they die too quietly....just sort of laying the flopping around......

----------


## Rick

At least you don't have to worry about doing things like Bill Dance.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Thanks Crash, this thing is by far the best caster of any hobo or survival set up i've ever tried. That thing can get out there pretty far!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That thing looks like it cast's great.....but what's pocket bait?

Is it what you use for catching grass shrimp?


(Seriously, that's a great idea.)

----------

